# Springtail & woodlice temps



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

I jost got a woodlice culture, the instructions that came with them said to keep them between 75-82. Does any one know the optimal temp for springrtails? I know for most insects development time is temp dependent - the warmer it is the faster they develop(within reason). I have been keeping the springs tails in my room - nothing special. Temps range from mid-upper 60's @ night and maybe 72-73 during the day. Would I get better production if I kept them a bit warmer? I currently culture both temp & trop springtails. Also, can I keep the woodlice at those temps or should I figure out a way to get them a bit warmer. The house I live in is kept on the cool side and I only have one room, so if I need to raise the temps a bit for them I'll have to figure something out. Thanks.


----------



## frog_newbie (Sep 5, 2007)

I also just received woodlice. The key points from my instructions were:
- Try to keep them at 25-30c, this is optimum growth and reproduction temp
- Keep them in the dark as they won't breed in daylight
- Keep the soil moist but not wet. Actually wet one side of your culture and mist the other side and then let them decide where they want to stay.

As for springtails, I am not sure what type I have. I am guessing tropical, I got them from Understory. Mine have been I would guess low 70's and they seem to be producing pretty well. But I am not an expert and there may be temps or other factors to make them produce a lot better.

Hopefully I could help,
Bruce


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a culture of the dwarf whites, and they seem to reproduce just fine at room temp, which in my case is around 70-75 degrees. I also just keep mine on a bed of damp spaghnum with dead leaves stacked on the top. If the woodlice feel the need for less humidity, they go up into the pile of leaves (which they also eat), if they want more, they hide in the spaghnum. I wouldn't worry about keeping them in the dark. There's plenty of dark corners they can hide in under the leaves. If you really want to keep them in the dark, just buy a solid color container to keep them in. I mist the culture once a week or so. So far it's working out well for me.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

It depends on temperate or tropical. All of them are cold blooded, time = temp. they produce faster and more, eat more and reach maturity faster the higher the temps. My one type of whites crash in my incubator at 86 while my tropical white produce like mad. My blues do better at room temps also.


----------

